# Tulsa FT



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from Stillwater?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

27 back to second in open... Sorry no numbers


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to double landblind.
2,5,7,8,10,13,14,17-19,21-24,26-36, 38,39,41,42.

21 starts.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open to Waterblind
2,5,8,10,13,14,18,19,21,22,]29,30,31,32,34,35,36,38,41,42

30 24,starts.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Mike. We can always depend on you. Congrats & good luck to Rainey & Chili.

Cingrats to Tim Milligan with 5 back!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Partial derby results

1. Henry O/Mike Malone H/Tim Milligan
2. Driver O/Linas Danilevicius H/ Tim Milligan



CONGRATS to Tim, Mike and Linas


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Malone & Tim on another derby win with Henry!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Tim, Linas, and Driver on the derby 2nd!! First field trial ribbon for Linas!! Gonna be hooked now!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Tim, Malone, and Henry on another BLUE!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Mike, TIM and Henry. Way to go TIM on second also.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Tim!!!! 1 and 2 !!!!! Way to go!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

CONGRATS TO Linas D on the Derby 2nd


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Great job Tim, Linas, Mike on an impressive derby showing!! 

How many points is that for Henry??


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

24 points.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Big congrats to Tim on Henry's 1st & Drivers 2nd.

Aren't you proud Linus???


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations to Mike Malone, Linas and Tim. Linas gets his first field trial ribbon and Mike gets his 24th point with Henry.

All, Linas is temporarily out of the country helping take care of all of us back home. However, we are staying in touch by email. He is quite excited about Tim and Driver.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to 4th .
2,5,10, 18,19,30,31,32,34,36,41,42.
41 starts.

Schrader 4, Milligan 2, Boley 2, Brown 2, Bearden, Kelly


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> Open callbacks to 4th .
> 2,5,10, 18,19,30,31,32,34,36,41,42.
> 41 starts.
> 
> Schrader 4, Milligan 2, Boley 2, *Brown 2*, Bearden, Kelly


go Lanse with Eva and Sophie...seal the deal


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Mike good luck! Two Blues will look good on Rainy!


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats Tim, must have been that pep talk on the way up.


----------



## whites lean carley (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats to Dustin McDaniel and SPORT!
SPORT wins TRC Qual! All the hard work is paying off!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any oter places & Jams?

Also, call backs on AM?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

What I heard:

OPEN

1st - Buster/Bearden (New FC!, way to go Charles!!)
2nd - Ruger/Schrader
3rd - Gretzky/Schrader
4th - Rainey/Boley (Qualifies for National Amateur!!!! ***CONGRATS***


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> What I heard:
> 
> OPEN
> 
> ...



Rj 5 Sophie
Jams
2 Penny
10 Chili
19 Eva
30 Plick
32 Boo
34 Rowdy

Congrats to Bearden and Boley!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Great job Charles and congrats to Bill, Linda and Ruger!

Way to go Mike in 4th place and qualifying!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats Dustin and Sport!! 

You two made me proud as the breeder of Sport!!!!

Charles--congrats to you and Buster! 

todd


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Boley is on fiiiiire!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Charles Bearden on that OPEN win and FC title. May also be an AFC and may also qualify him for the National Am. Congrats Mike Boley on another great week and that National Am qualification.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

whites lean carley said:


> Congrats to Dustin McDaniel and SPORT!
> SPORT wins TRC Qual! All the hard work is paying off!


I agree.... Way To Go! You've worked hard for this!! Congrats to the both of you....


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Wow!!! Way to go Charles and Mike!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Great job Charles and congrats to Bill, Linda and Ruger!
> 
> Way to go Mike in 4th place and qualifying!



Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Rummer has it! Big news to come! Congratulations to come when it is official.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry "Rumor"


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

It's official new member of double header club. Charles Bearden and Buster.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow! Double header! Congratulations Charles and Buster. Nice dog, nice handler.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM placements
1 Buster/Bearden DOUBLE HEADER.
2. Rainey/Boley new AFC
3. ginger/Freeman
4. Danny/Vaughn
RJ Chili
Jams Luke, Romeo


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations AFC FARGO'S RISING RIVER!!
Great going Mike!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Boley on a big weekend!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow!!!!

Huge props to Charles Bearden on the double header. That's insane.

And way to go Mike Boley and Rainey on the AFC!! You two have been on a monster roll. Way to capitalize and bring it home....


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations to Charles Bearden for joining the elite Double Header Club. Congratulations to Mike Boley and his new AFC Rainey, and congratulations to John Freeman with Ginger!. 

Congratulations to Dustin for the win in the Qualifying.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> Huge props to Charles Bearden on the double header. That's insane.
> 
> And way to go Mike Boley and Rainey on the AFC!! You two have been on a monster roll. Way to capitalize and bring it home....


Way to go guys!!! Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome Boley and Rainy!!!! Go-get'em in Ronan!!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I just love it when my friends do good!

Charles Bearden, that is so cool I can't even describe it. Short of winning a National, winning a Double Header has got to be the Nuts. Your name goes in the Record book, your pictures in Field Trial news, that is just great. Way to go!

Mr. Boley, congratulations on that AFC and National Qualification. Another job well done. 

Sounds like the Tulsa Club did another great job.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> I just love it when my friends do good!
> 
> Charles Bearden, that is so cool I can't even describe it. Short of winning a National, winning a Double Header has got to be the Nuts. Your name goes in the Record book, your pictures in Field Trial news, that is just great. Way to go!
> 
> ...


I love it when my friends go good and good things happen to good people that are deserving... WAY TO GO CHARLES!!!!

Boley... you are well on your way to becoming very unpopular, CONGRATS and well done my friend!

Good tests in both the Open and Am this weekend. The judges were enjoyable, the dog work impressive, and the grounds are fabulous! Thanks to Rainbolt and his crew for a great trial!

SM


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> I just love it when my friends do good!
> 
> Charles Bearden, that is so cool I can't even describe it. Short of winning a National, winning a Double Header has got to be the Nuts. Your name goes in the Record book, your pictures in Field Trial news, that is just great. Way to go!
> 
> ...


Congrats Charles Bearden... on your accomplishments.. well done.. hasn't it been some time since there was a double Header winner?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

According to this month's Retriever News, Weezer was a Double Header winner @ North Florida.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

whites lean carley said:


> Congrats to Dustin McDaniel and SPORT!
> SPORT wins TRC Qual! All the hard work is paying off!


Congrats to Dustin and Sport, also to Scott Bollman who took 2nd, 4th, and I believe JAM in the Qualifier.

Coveyrise64


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

Way to go Boley and Rainy !!!!!! That's awesome..... Holla if your coming up this week to train.... I just want to rub that black girls back and see if I can get some luck....


----------

